# Ncis delay



## tsg9704 (Dec 11, 2011)

I tired to purchase a new 9mm and when the local dealer ran my information it was delayed. I have no criminal record. what does this mean?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Could be a couple of things, someone with the same or similar name could have a record etc.


----------



## tsg9704 (Dec 11, 2011)

I was told if it's not approved or denied within 3 days then they are allowed to sell me then gun, is that correct?


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

Did you provide your Social Security number? It will ensure that anyone with a similar name is not confused with you. Here if you have a CCW permit there is no check, they just sell it to you.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

in most cases if NO answer is immediately available, it is not you but a system error preventing your info from being checked.


----------

